# Udet's Curtiss Hawk II in Cracow's Museum of Aviation.



## v2 (Jul 29, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peqMxtLLy4M_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2013)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice, where is this aircraft located now?


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Nice, where is this aiorcraft located now?



in Cracow's Museum of Aviation...


----------

